
Statement by Apple on White iPhone 4 - spif
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/07/23iphonestatement.html
======
spif
Purely out of interest anyone know what in the production process could be
causing this?

~~~
friendlyhacker
"Engadget is reporting that the “manufacturing difficulties” lie with the
Chinese manufacturer, Lens Technology, the glass manufacturer responsible for
the iPhone touchscreen touchscreen. The Chinese manufacturer handles all
aspects of the glass manufacturing, from the cutting of the raw material, to
screen printing, to the anti shatter treatments. According to the report, a
Lens Technology employee is claiming that the delay is a result of a problem
with the screen-printing. Specifically, there have been issues in attempting
to find the perfect combination of paint thickness and opacity. The paint
thickness ensures that the next sub-contractor has room for the digitizer
overlay, while the opacity is required to get the exact level of whiteness
that Apple wants."

